# Cotton socks...?



## NorthWinds (22 Jul 2014)

So the type of simple, stupid question that makes the experienced members cringe, but...

On the PDF sent to me by the recruiting center, the joining instructions, it specifies that my socks and boxers should be cotton.

I hate cotton. I hate it for rucking, running, and just generally working. It smells, holds moisture, and has a tendency to chafe.    Is anyone going to get bent out of shape if I bring athletic (synthetic) socks and underwear? 

Lastly, would I be okay to swap out my boot insoles provided I kept the old ones to replace in the boot when I returned them?

If it's a stark "no" across the board, that's fine. It won't kill me. But having been on a sheep hunt and some long hikes, I just know I'd rather be comfortable given the option. Thanks for your time.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (22 Jul 2014)

The civilian clothing the JIs instruct you to pack will only be for your time off and the initial day or two before you are issued all of your uniforms and kit. From that point on you'll be required to wear all of the issued items, including the socks and underwear. The socks come with a black nylon-cotton anti-blister liner sock and a charcoal grey 60% wool, 40% nylon outer. They're decent, just make sure to change them every day. You will get jacked up if you're wearing non-issue kit with your uniforms. The underwear is a green long boxer-brief style and are very comfortable, I've never had problems with chaffing.

Synthetic materials tend to stink more than cotton does, as someone who use to wear UnderArmour compression shirts under a ballistic vest for a living I will never turn to anything but cotton again. The weird mildew-sweat stench that synthetic materials hold even after a fresh wash is gross.

Also, if you swap out your insoles in your boots without a medical chit stating you have a condition requiring non-issue orthotics/insoles and you get injured, you will receive a lot of flak and possibly no coverage for the injury. Also, you'll get jacked up during inspections if they see things that are not like the others.

Just follow the instructions through basic, once you're trained you may have some more leeway on these kinds of things (depending on your unit Chain of Command).


----------



## NorthWinds (22 Jul 2014)

That's perfect, thanks for the timely and detailed answer. 60/40's usually okay, I just wasn't sure if the socks/boxers were issued or not. Thanks for clearing that up! 

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to do more pushups and continue packing. I step off for my swear-in tomorrow.


----------



## Ludoc (22 Jul 2014)

The army doesn't issue athletic socks, so make sure you bring something you are comfortable running in for morning PT.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2014)

I seriously doubt you'd get jacked up for wearing non-issue underwear while in uniform.   :


----------



## Loachman (22 Jul 2014)

Unless one of the DS is named J-j-j-j-jimmy.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Unless one of the DS is named J-j-j-j-jimmy.



I thought he had a sock fetish....


----------



## MJP (22 Jul 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Also, if you swap out your insoles in your boots without a medical chit stating you have a condition requiring non-issue orthotics/insoles and you get injured, you will receive a lot of flak and possibly no coverage for the injury. Also, you'll get jacked up during inspections if they see things that are not like the others.



The non coverage thing is a myth based on years of people not knowing what they are talking about.  Changing the insoles for ones boots to match personal needs is also a non issue as long as they don't require new/ specialized boots to fit the insoles (and in that case ReCape is correct in saying that a chit would be needed at that point.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (22 Jul 2014)

MJP said:
			
		

> The non coverage thing is a myth based on years of people not knowing what they are talking about.  Changing the insoles for ones boots to match personal needs is also a non issue as long as they don't require new/ specialized boots to fit the insoles (and in that case ReCape is correct in saying that a chit would be needed at that point.



Interesting


----------



## NorthWinds (22 Jul 2014)

The whole "I doubt thy're going to check" but was kinda what I was thinking. But, better safe than sorry.

Interesting bit about the insoles. I'll probably just buy a pair and ask if in doubt. If there's some discrepancy I'll just keep them and cut them down for my Scarpa's instead. There's a fine line between tough and stupid. Any idiot can be miserable.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jul 2014)

The new issue boxers are decent and great improvement over previous issue.   However nothing I ever had are better than these.  I wear them in uniform and for my civie hiking/biking/anything outdoors gitch.   

http://www.mec.ca/product/5033-450/mec-t1-athletic-boxer-briefs-mens/?q=t1

the sock system works although hotter than just LW syn socks.   The thick sock may help act as padding.  I went years with issued shitty insoles and now cost the taxpayer's $$$$ every 2 years for new orthotics.   Ounce of prevention...

Good luck on basic.


----------



## acen (22 Jul 2014)

I guess I'll throw in a recommendation for gitch too. Exofficio Give-n-go boxer briefs are hands down my favourite. They dry quickly, breathe well, and best of all, don't smell even after a week of hard slogging. EITS, if you like the MEC product, give these a try.

http://www.exofficio.com/products/details/mens-give-n-go-boxer-brief


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2014)

Just don't bring Hand me down gitch.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I thought he had a sock fetish....



IIRC he had an underwear fetish too.....you'd have to ask The Royal Canadian Regiment about that. ;D


----------



## chrisf (23 Jul 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> However nothing I ever had are better than these.



Commando.

It's not just a specialty course.


----------



## dimsum (23 Jul 2014)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Commando.
> 
> It's not just a specialty course.



 :-X


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jul 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## NorthWinds (23 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations.

No I'm not wearing second hand boxers. :

That escalated quickly.  

"It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again!"  :blotto:


----------



## trustnoone73 (23 Jul 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> the sock system works although hotter than just LW syn socks.   The thick sock may help act as padding.  I went years with issued shitty insoles and now cost the taxpayer's $$$$ every 2 years for new orthotics.   Ounce of prevention...



An ounce of prevention is often overlooked.  I once worked with a WO who bemoaned the uniformity of boots in Bn.  He was convinced that 25 years of issued foot wear were good enough for him.  I asked him why he needed special issued footwear now and he replied without a sense of irony that his feet were f***ed up.  

Before my last tour I did a walk-in to base physio.  Asked about a set on insoles for preventative reasons.  Walked across the floor in my socks and was given a pair of insoles and told to come back for a second set if I liked them.  No hassle, no appointment, no chit.  Maybe 15 minutes.

Apparently we have a system in place.

As course staff I have inspected hundreds of pairs of boots.  Never checked for insoles.


----------



## NorthWinds (24 Jul 2014)

Ounce of prevention is exactly right. It takes just one sheep hunt to figure out how important your feet are. I took great care of my feet, but due to inadequate boots I had to slow my pace at times. I remembered thinking "Congrats, in a wartime scenario you either just screwed yourself or screwed the mission." Superfeet aren't as good at fixing pronation (in most people) as the physio-issued type insoles, but they help and do wonders for ankle support. If it makes me just a little more comfortable, I'll do it. As I said earlier, quoting Paracowboy from one of his threads, any idiot can be miserable. Thanks for the advice :nod:


----------



## NorthWinds (24 Jul 2014)

Ounce of prevention is exactly right. It takes just one sheep hunt to figure out how important your feet are. I took great care of my feet, but due to inadequate boots I had to slow my pace at times. I remembered thinking "Congrats, in a wartime scenario you either just screwed yourself or screwed the mission." Superfeet aren't as good at fixing pronation (in most people) as the physio-issued type insoles, but they help and do wonders for ankle support. If it makes me just a little more comfortable, I'll do it. As I said earlier, quoting Paracowboy from one of his threads, any idiot can be miserable. Thanks for the advice :nod:


----------



## trustnoone73 (25 Jul 2014)

NorthWinds said:
			
		

> quoting Paracowboy from one of his threads



My advice on another thread was to read nothing on this site.  However, if you are determined to read here, read Paracowboy.


----------



## NorthWinds (25 Jul 2014)

My parents couldn't leave cereal boxes on the table as a kid because I would read them instead of eating. Determined is EXACTLY the right word  ;D

I'll keep that in mind, although do you mind if I ask what the reasoning behind that particular philosophy is?


----------



## trustnoone73 (26 Jul 2014)

NorthWinds said:
			
		

> I'll keep that in mind, although do you mind if I ask what the reasoning behind that particular philosophy is?



Paracowboy hasn't been active here in years.  He is a dude and he is right abut a lot of things.  More right than most.

For those through the system army.ca is good.  We find advice on places to live when posted or pass on what we know about the system that may not be obvious to anyone not having personal experience in a particular area.  We also track a bit of news and vent when something pisses us off or laugh at someone because, well, why not.  

Specifically I was referring to the recruit threads because recruits are on a well trod path.  it is the same philosophy that prevents me from asking how a story ends before I turn the first page.  

Not specific to you but generally to anyone not through the recruit training system, I would encourage them to log off and enjoy the ride.  The system wants you to succeed, you want to succeed.  There is a lot of common ground there.  Millions have gone before and been successful and the vast majority made it through basic training before army.ca or the internet.

Don't be afraid t fail, to do something stupid, to get in s**t.  You will anyway.  You NCO's will jack you up and probably laugh at you.  Learn from it, enjoy it.  There in lies success.  Looking for the short cut or the easy answer from someone else is ultimately stunting. 

The best part of the army is the story.  Write your own.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jul 2014)

trustnoone73 said:
			
		

> Don't be afraid t fail, to do something stupid, to get in s**t.  You will anyway.  You NCO's will jack you up and probably laugh at you.  Learn from it, enjoy it.  There in lies success.  Looking for the short cut or the easy answer from someone else is ultimately stunting.
> 
> The best part of the army is the story.  Write your own.



Your NCO's were once "you", and have trained many of "you", so they know all (well, almost all) the tricks and shortcuts that you may try to pull off.  It will be next to impossible to pull off anything that will go undetected by them.  In some cases you will be disciplined for what you do, in others you may be praised for your initiative.  Like trustnoone73 said:  "The best part of the army is the story.  Write your own."  The people you train and work with will become friends for life.


----------



## Chelomo (26 Jul 2014)

I'm currently on BMOQ and my staff really doesn't care what underwear you wear, as long as it's not silly things with little hearts. (Out of sight out of mind). As for chaffing, which I had some problem with in the field, one of my Mcpl recommended Underarmor underwear. The socks they issue you are awesome though, so are the green undies. Just make sure if/when you go in the hoochies to wash every day (with wet ones) and to change underwear and socks as often as possible. Sometimes it's tempting to skip hygiene when you only get 2 hours of sleep on a good night, but you'll get plenty of problems if you do that. Also don't sleep in your combat, especially if it's wet.

/Random field tips.


----------

